
The House Just Voted to Bankrupt Graduate Students - rbanffy
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/16/opinion/house-tax-bill-graduate-students.html?smid=tw-nytopinion&smtyp=cur
======
maxharris
Where's the law of physics that says the accounting practices and rules that
states and universities presently use are set in stone?

The upshot of this is that the universities will have to change their
accounting and bookkeeping. State legislatures might have to actually get off
their duffs and pass some measures on an emergency basis. It's work for them,
to be sure, but this is not an insurmountable problem.

In light of this, I think the headline is sensationalistic at best, misleading
at worst.

